# Hello from Ohio



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JRH60 (Sep 10, 2002)

:welcomesign:to AT.Being from NE Ohio I'm not to familar with shops around the Columbus area,put a post in the general section asking about good shops and ranges in your area,I know there are a lot of members here from around your area that can point you in the right direction.


----------



## ichalklin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Thanks for the tip I will give it a go.*

Thanks again, Ian.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:
:wav:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:thumbs_up


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Ian. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!  :wave:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

